# Canberra Comp trips



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWf8QI0AAD/fgAASQIdSEDCmeAA//9/gMAErUBFMTBDQAABkHqARTYhiJqHqaABoAepoNNJppGgDSnqaYamEA2oQAQBQ9xwaUck7uLy0Fj8kaUUBwpjtjqNLE+QVhMZh4zmhDOJ3AppEYtLKWKYXuWDTZHqEDCh58JzPF1KHmxMcee3LYjt2UlE6KedjICM+dvgRwwVAHdR81NViOFVFNusR+EjgIRsROWTPyu+jer+NjStk0Ax6Y1InQbK7r0DNpQUaAhIIFesHvCZYnMhVt0vjGdljYL1BvW9g1V0w3dr7ZBfRN8ekrzSPskpnAKHCKHBLshgzIikOcFUKYlxpmDUKqb1hmPDPxTlTeQznl5YJlIq1ApHrguQkM/Kb1XWV16xyNzgibEG1w4DaqISa5VnF9oCTiNiaxgAW0JvViRcP8XckU4UJBn/ECNA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Leigh

Leave pass hey, yep, I need those too, and unfortunatley I cannot get one for this Saturday morning, but I can for Sunday afternoon, but only for a couple hours, so Googong would be out for me (however one day that will be a good spot to go). Sunday arvo I will be hitting Gungahlin Pond as it's a very quick drive from Giralang and I know where some smallish cod live (well ummm, havent caught em yet though) but I know Yellow belly pool in the same area........

Anyway, Lock me if for a LBG early morning paddle 11th November?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZkLszQAADjfgAASYOdkUCGBWIA/79/gMAETDRFNpHqAaAxDQAAAhGRpqnlMgHqD0gNHqHqaDVP0JqaaTFPGianoQADbVGCL1Ehr0CmDjVuJ2c/Kv0Hg5mK1SHdnnccDW0IpNEvUilFqK66/PIIm0gfAjs2XCeC7SFmu6M9QuM6JTICWrcxQITecLO3DDK6c2UaEbYhhwZuUqSzkhsCSUKsHKyob/4JW0rW54P+dL6eF3pRc8hJTdkGBUeorYYSrkGUEGomZC0zzmKONWx/bYGM5LhmTe/OGjjNdFRyo1aFtgSDOCIl+Xcm6sLjEawSJ768dLNsRl23BDK1LkoqMLYwGBVIi6btxCXvJV+xxEIBOk5MEEFCOxwA8XWZZJVeM6LWJAokURDEN5rusBt/i7kinChITIXZmgA==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

he he he, I went to that store on Tuesday, yep, bought a new rod and reel, I didn't dare walk down the isle with the lures........I am a shocker! when I snag and loose a lure it's very bitter sweet for me, casue I know I have to buy a new one!

let me know about the 11th, when you can of course.

I hope to have a good report from Sunday arvo, and I will take pics etc of the yak, fish or no fish.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfG7LP0AABXfgAASQIUAEAAgEoA/796gIACUhqniJmRTxJmpkyZqDU9ENQBkA0AIghjxtPPJB0KEXqxeNlUN3BmlH02fFJykiuonleYuYqfVj0ghmNR0Qvim1w8c1p3jQerGFyCAif4eCGgY5nabmRoeTcWoUwrlQBI5XkbZ4aT/dpbThUxJhY4IQH27hnxK4/i7kinChIeN2Wfo


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hope everythings ok Red.

Dont worry guys, im sure we can get our act together soon.
Love to hear how the Gungahlin Pond goes, been hearing good reports on Golden Perch population... Ive never been there, is it the one near the Skatepark?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Red, Hope all is okay maye!

Paffoh, it's the pond south of the skate park, I have seen goldens and cod come out of there, there is a spillway down the south end, not sure how deep but i have fished from the roacks. I have also been told that the lake near the skate park produces also, I have tried it but not in peak season, nothing to report.......if your keen though, I will be heading there Sunday arvo (from noon) for a couple hours......


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRpeGZUAAEVfgAASYYf/8oEMVgo/798wMAD6TRFTzRJ+kh6mQeo2p6Q8U09QD1GQIp6hqMaGp6np6iZMm0mJiMCMhDRApgyTQGkBkA0/UJ+qeQEcDQ5o3Xl0+aU+FTmhVKTEl2orXOQ5vZW1Jr4OZYEwG2cHwKhYCEfN6UvBS6qU7WP9ZmOxZBGKBrigM5sd2qtLEFz6HoUBSJFzsGx/bGuTZOmRjB7aLVHLScjBOqS0LjBT/xdhcoQfWUPcFlmpVYCOVla6CmBYT9L5xvV16MG0YEXMErJUclSOuSIzjaQg0pdX0G2B+eFXr2kpQKR75KDwAd+HhNYkjwZUSEAynu+PR5QGEVlyLdYwMnhA/ONyAgaxDCZJpsBVgwj96F/Yvt02X452t1xXuLuSKcKEgNLwzKg=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Ta guys. Kylie's grandmother is getting close to 95 these days, so it's not a surprise to have the body start to fail.
> 
> Paff: Try here.
> 
> ...


Yep thats the spot, if you zoom in at the pon you can see on the south end the rock wall, and also the "big cage" sticking out, you can stand on some parts of that.......I am curious about the depth and stucture which my sounder should help me solve.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Took my yak out at last for the first time today. Was on the water at 13.00 for about 1 hour and caught my first fish on my yak. A reddie of about 800g. Planning on going to the river section at LBG down stream of where the guys do water skiing later this arvo.

Until then tight lines u guys


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi garrick, welcome to the world of yak fishing, glad you hooked up on your first trip!

i have done Molonglo twice, fish on the sounder at around 5 meters, it's 7 meters deep btw (just in case you have not got a sounder?) beautiful part of the lake, I launch from the boat house, it's a very lazy 2 minute paddle to the fishy looking snags.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

that deep 7 meters. Lately I thought the river was getting a bit shallow, there's still hope.

I was talking to some guys in a tinnie and they say they get yellowbelly's all the time but never redfin. I sand I never caught yellowbelly here but always redfin I would love there secret!

Welcome Garrick! There is a gowing number of Canberra Yakkers to AKFF. I wonder what the count is now.

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> that deep 7 meters. Lately I thought the river was getting a bit shallow, there's still hope.
> 
> I was talking to some guys in a tinnie and they say they get yellowbelly's all the time but never redfin. I sand I never caught yellowbelly here but always redfin I would love there secret!


Its 7 meters from the entrance from the west up until the river widens about 1-2km upstream, it turns to 2-3 meters there.

go deep diver lures for yellow belly, pretty picky fish......but conditions in Canberra at the moment are turning them off for all fisho's, hard work at the moment, but rewarding when you get em.

Troll rock walls and deep snags......generally troll like your looking for cod, as yellow's tend to be the by catch in that situation.

In the middle of the day, hungry yello's will go to shallow water seeking food (if they are hungry) near where we launched the other day, where the sandy beach is, that has undone a couple of yellows before.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. Unfortunitly the river did not deliver any goods today. Saw a couple of fish though and I presume they are carp. Also tried to help a bird get rid of a golden lure hanging from its leg but unsucessfull there. I must admit I love the experience. Cant wait to try her out at the coast.

No mate I dont have a sounder on yet but I can get a new ?x10 for $120. Still thinking about it. Where exactly do you guys launch. I went in where the ski boats launch and went down stream in the direction of the lake.

Next weekend I am at the Mulwala cod classic so the yak will have to wait a week or so. Would have loved to take her there but I am going with other friends on their boat.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

